# Honey Up To Her Knees



## Parke County Queen (May 22, 2006)

Wow, she was lovin' it!


----------



## margot (Jun 25, 2001)

*That's the bee's knees*

Any connection between these photos and the old expression?


----------



## Gregory and Susan Fariss (Aug 19, 2006)

Those are great photos!
Susan


----------

